# الرد على شبهة:هل الكفن المقدس اثبت خطا الكتاب في كسر عظام المسيح (للدكتور هولى بايبل)



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يناير 2011)

*يقول سائل



وجد بدراسة كفن يسوع المسيح ان كتف المسيح قد انخلع من مكانه وقت الصليب وايضا كسف في منطقه الانف

الا يخالف ذلك ماكتب في العهد الجديد انه عظم لا يكسر منه ؟

وهل بذلك اثبت دراسة الكفن المقدس خطا الكتاب ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يناير 2011)

*الرد



اولا

الكفن المقدس اثبت تحاليل للصور المطبوعه علي الكتان وبالطبع ليس لجسد المسيح بالحقيقه لانه صعد الي السماوات فلا يستطيع احد ان يقول بصوره قاطعه ان مفصل كتف المسيح بالفعل انخلع من مكانه ام لا

ثانيا

الاعداد تقدم لنا مفهوم واضح

إنجيل يوحنا 19: 36


لأَنَّ هذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ».


والكتاب يتكلم ان عظم منه لا يكسر وكلمة عظم تختلف عن مفصل

فكلمة عظم في اليوناني هي اوستيون

G3747
ὀστέον, ὀστοῦν
osteon ostoun
os-teh'-on, os-toon'
Of uncertain affinity; a bone: - bone.

وهي الجزء المتبقي وهي ليس لها معني اخر في اليوناني غير عظم بالمعني المعروف



اما مفصل ( هافي )

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 16


الَّذِي مِنْهُ كُلُّ الْجَسَدِ مُرَكَّبًا مَعًا، وَمُقْتَرِنًا بِمُؤَازَرَةِ كُلِّ مَفْصِل، حَسَبَ عَمَل، عَلَى قِيَاسِ كُلِّ جُزْءٍ، يُحَصِّلُ نُمُوَّ الْجَسَدِ لِبُنْيَانِهِ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ



G860
ἁφή
haphē
haf-ay'
From G680; probably a ligament (as fastening): - joint.



G860
ἁφή
haphē
Thayer Definition:
1) bond, connection

فهي تعني مفصل او الاربطه التي في المفصل او منطقة التقاء العظام اي مفصل وما يحتويه من الغضاريف



اذا فتاكدنا ان الكتاب يتكلم عن عظام فقط

وهذا العدد يؤكد علي تحقيق نبوه ذكرت في العهد القديم



سفر الخروج 12: 46


فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ يُؤْكَلُ. لاَ تُخْرِجْ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَعَظْمًا لاَ تَكْسِرُوا مِنْهُ.


فهي لفظيا في العهد القديم عن خروف الفصح

ونبويا عن فصحنا الحقيقي وهو يسوع المسيح

وايضا في العبري

عظم ( اتسيم )

H6106
עצם
‛etsem

تختلف عن مفصل ( اتستسيل )

H679
אצּיל
'atstsı̂yl
ats-tseel'

ونفهم جيدا ان خروف الفصح عظم منه لا يكسر ولكن هل تشترك الاسره كلها في الاكل بدون ان تقسمه اجزاء ؟

كان يقسم بشرط ان لا تكسر من اي عظم

فهو كان يمكن ان يقسم بين اسرتين

سفر الخروج

12: 4 و ان كان البيت صغيرا عن ان يكون كفوا لشاة ياخذ هو و جاره القريب من بيته بحسب عدد النفوس كل واحد على حسب اكله تحسبون للشاة



فتقسيمه يصلح ولكن بدون كسر عظام

ولهذا ما قد يكون حصل لجسد المسيح من انخلاع مفصل الكتف لا ينطبق علي انكسار العظم

وصورة مفصل الكتف



فتحرك عظمة الكتف قليلا من مكانها هي مؤلمه جدا ولكن لا يحدث فيها كسر

والتحرك يتم جزئي

Shoulder semi dis********



او كلي

Shoulder dis********



​وتاكدنا ان هذا الامر لا يوجد فيه اي كسر لعظام ولكن فقط شد للاربطه وتحرك راس العظمه من المفصل



الجزء الثاني وهو الانف

وقيل انه في دراسة الكفن المقدس وجد انه سقط المسيح علي الارض بسبب ثقل الصليب فقد يكون غضروف الانف انكسر

هذه معلومة غير مؤكده اولا

وثانيا حدت لو حدث ذلك فالغضروف هو ليس عظم



والغضروف الانفي لا يعد من عدد عظام الانسان ال 206 ( تختلف حسب المرحله العمريه )

الغضروف هو نوع من الأنسجة الضامة الكثيفة، وهو مركب من خلايا متخصصة تدعى الخلايا الغضروفية تنتج كمية كبيرة من المسندة بين الخلوية، التي تتركب من ألياف الكولاجين، وفرة من "المادة الأساسية" Ground Substance الغنية بالبروتيوجليكان وألياف الإلاستين. يصنف الغضروف إلى ثلاثة أنواع: الغضروف المرن، الغضروف الهياليني (الزجاجي)، والغضروف المليف، الذي يختلف من حيث الكمية النسبية لثلاثة المكونات المذكورة آنفا.

تتواجد الغضاريف في أماكن عديدة من الجسم، منها السطح المفصلي للعظام، القفص الصدري، الأذن، الأنف، الأنابيب الشعبية، والأقراص بين الفقرات. خصائصها الميكانيكية متوسطة ما بين العظم والأنسجة الضامة الكثيفة كالأوتار.



وغضروف الانف







فرغم ان معلومة الانف غير مؤكده ولكن لو حدث فلا اشكاليه في الغضاريف فهي ليست عظام



وبهذا الكفن المقدس لو كان تحليله صحيح فهو يؤكد تحقيق النوبات في جسد يسوع المسيح وليس العكس



والمجد لله دائما
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يناير 2011)

شكراً على هذا الرد الواضح البسيط
فخلع المفصل يختلف عن كسر العظم
وكثيرون يحدث لهم خلع فى أحد مفاصلهم ، ثم يتم إعادته لمكانه فوراً ، بلا مشاكل
كما أن الغضروف شيئ مختلف عن العظم
++++
فلعل المشككون ، بعد هذا الرد ، يراجعون ضمائرهم ، أو لعلها تستيقظ من سباتها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يناير 2011)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 يناير 2011)

حتى الجهلاء مش عارفين الفرق بين الخلع و الكسر
و الفرق بين العظام و المفاصل و الغضاريف هههههههههههههههه
لأن الكتاب قال
 المزامير الأصحاح 22 العدد 14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.

مقالش انكسرت .. بل انفصلت
و اثبات خلع في كتف المسيح يثبت الكتاب ..


----------



## jojo_angelic (20 يناير 2011)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــع  رائــــــــــــــــع
                      اكبــر رد للمشككيــــن
                      باركــك الــرب أخي


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

المشكلة ان دكتور هولي ، طبيب !!!
يعني ابعدوا احسن لكم عن الشبهات دي !


----------

